# Αυγά....



## Theseus (Jun 5, 2018)

Ποια είναι η πηγή και η σημασία αυτών των εκφράσεων, που αφορούν αμφότερες 'τα αυγά';
α) Πιάσ' το αβγό και κούρευ' το. 
β) Και τρία αυγά Τουρκίας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2018)

Theseus said:


> α) Πιάσ' το αβγό και κούρευ' το.



This page made my life easier:

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/πιάσ'_τ'_αβγό_και_κούρευ'_το


*πιάσ' τ' αβγό και κούρευ' το*
(colloquial, humorous) try to get blood from a stone (try to do something difficult, frustrating, or pointless)
Τι να του πάρει η ασφάλεια για την ζημιά; Πιάσ' τ' αβγό και κούρευ' το! ― What can the insurance possibly take off him? It would be like trying to get blood from a stone!


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2018)

Theseus said:


> β) Και τρία αυγά Τουρκίας.



Κάποιοι θα πουν ότι το σύνηθες είναι «και δυο αβγά Τουρκίας», αλλά με τον πληθωρισμό...

Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα η έκφραση. Επιτείνει υβριστικές εκφράσεις, όπως εδώ:

https://www.slang.gr/lemma/19933-st-arxidia-mou-kai-dyo-auga-tourkias-apo-alaniari-kokkora

Κάτι σαν το *with (brass) knobs on*.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2018)

Μια από τις εκφράσεις που είχαν οι αρχαίοι για τη ματαιοπονία ήταν και η: Ωόν τίλλεις. Κουρεύεις αυγό.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 6, 2018)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι μια επιθεώρηση με τίτλο "...και τρία αβγά Τουρκίας", με τον Πιατά, είχε ανέβει κάπου τη δεκαετία του '80.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2018)

_Και δύο αυγά Τουρκίας_, ταινία με Πιατά και Καφετζόπουλο. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ο συνδυασμός αυτών των δύο επωνύμων είναι κάπως φαιδρός.:)


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2018)

Θυμάμαι ότι είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι η έκφραση με τα αβγά Τουρκίας γεννήθηκε στην Κατοχή, όταν με τη βοηθεια του Ερυθρού Σταυρού έγιναν εισαγωγές τροφίμων από την Τουρκία, οι οποίες περιλάμβαναν αβγά κότας, πολύ μικρού μεγέθους, που θεωρήθηκαν ελαφρώς κοροιδία. 
Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πηγή και δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 9, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ όλους εσάς για τα σχόλια. Υπάρχει μια αντίστοιχη ελληνική παροιμία στην αγγλική 'to kill the goose that lays the golden eggs', δηλ. to destroy something that is profitable to you?


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Ευχαριστώ όλους εσάς για τα σχόλια. Υπάρχει μια αντίστοιχη ελληνική παροιμία στην αγγλική 'to kill the goose that lays the golden eggs', δηλ. to destroy something that is profitable to you?


https://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Αισώπου_Μύθοι/Όρνις_χρυσοτόκος

https://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthro/2040660/pos-vgike-i-frasi-kota-me-ta-chrisa-avga


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Ευχαριστώ όλους εσάς για τα σχόλια. Υπάρχει μια αντίστοιχη ελληνική παροιμία στην αγγλική 'to kill the goose that lays the golden eggs', δηλ. to destroy something that is profitable to you?



There is, but usually with a hen: σφάζω την κότα [που κάνει / με] τα χρυσά αβγά.

But it can transform to a month when you don't kill it but find it: *βρήκα το μήνα που τρέφει τους έντεκα = I've found the goose that lays the golden eggs*


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2018)

Eγώ το ξέρω το μήνα που τρέφει τους δώδεκα (γιατί δε μένει νηστικός ο μήνας που τρέφει τους άλλους).


----------



## Theseus (Jun 11, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, ΣΒΕ.


----------

